# 3 barges



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone been on it since the rain? Planning on taking my son and some of his Scout friends diving this weekend.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Check the current at the barges it can run hard this time of the year. hope not but be safe and have fun with the young ones.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I dove 3 barges Thursday during all that wind and rain. Visibility was a good 25 ft. Probably will be better with the calmer seas today and this weekend.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome - thanks Ron


----------

